
Hackintosh Method - craigkerstiens
http://hackintoshmethod.com/
======
atVelocet
Don't. Just don't! This complete homepage is a mess and is clearly made by
someone who doesn't seem to have any real knowledge about how you seriously
put a PC/Hackintosh togehter.

The PSU is WAY to oversized. The Mainboard is also absolut nuts .. etc.

If you don't point out why you choose a specific component then your whole
article is obsolete. There is also no comparsion with other components...

Don't buy anything on that list cause this guy has no knowledge at all. It's a
shame to see people making homepages like this...

If you really need a real good starting point/advice:
[https://www.tonymacx86.com/buyersguide/january/2017#CustoMac...](https://www.tonymacx86.com/buyersguide/january/2017#CustoMac_mATX)

